# Where's the DOVES???



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

Anyone else notice the decline in migratory birds this year? Season came in 9-1 like always and I had a field prepared as usual.We had two days of poor shooting and the dove are gone! Not just on my place but the whole area. Don't see them sitting on the lines over food at all for 5 weeks now!They usually move down on a cold front which we have had a few since then but they are not doing that.Did Michigan kill all the birds?LOL


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

Michigan did not kill the birds, I did here in Illinois!!!! We had a bumper crop of Dove here everywhere. But they are thin in numbers now, we either shot em all up or they are on their way to warmer areas. I suspect the later.

Our first season ended end of Septembers. Second season is in Nov. but i have no idea where Doves are then, certainly not around here. s


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I could swear someone is tipping off the dove when the season opens... 

Every time I've gone out dove hunting, there were almost none, but up until then, I'd see hundreds in my hunting areas..


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

I thought I was just not looking in the right places, but I have not seen near the number of doves I usually do. I'm not a dove hunter but I think their numbers are down.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

We have a lot of doves around. Yup cold fronts have came thru but only dropped the temps about 10F for a day or so. We've been having some beautiful fall weather with plenty of sun temps in the mid 70's for the most part.

 Al


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

I haven't been studying the weather but have heard reports of "mid 30s" and "snow" up there so assumed the dove moved south. I guess I was wrong. Hope season is still in when they do move. Thanks for the report!Wade


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

we just haven't had a good freeze yet , still plenty of dove around i got one with the van last Saturday 

we ususaly have a good frost the first Saturday in October now were thru the second one and no sign of freeze in sight , 40-50 at nigh and 65-70 during the day , A few years ago it was snowing on 10/10 course we were sweating on 10/24 with 75 and sunny you just never can tell what October will bring.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Very very few mourning dove here all summer and fall. We still have the big Asians though. I attribute our lackage due to the drought we've been experiencing. In years past, this was a hotspot to hunt, due to live water in the creek. There is none for many miles to the south of here.

I tried to keep it limited to a half dozen friends and a few people who were good enough to ask, on this half mile strip of water. Many days I had to tell people to ask again another day.

This year there was one regular and his bud, opening morning. They might have went through a half box with no kills.


----------



## AndrewOSpencer (Jun 18, 2013)

I killed about 25 eurasian collared dove and about 5 mourning dove. But I'm way south.


----------

